# How do I pay for my FMM?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

This last time I entered Mexico (Colombia crossing near Nuevo Laredo in early March) I was told they no longer accept payment for the FMM at the crossing and that I would have to go to a bank in the interior and pay. 

Well, I've tried to do that and all the banks tell me that I need "otra hoja con mas datos" -- another sheet with more information that they use to charge me. I didn't receive any other documents at the border besides the papers for the vehicle import, nothing regarding the FMM.

I was told at one bank that I can download this document from the SAT website (sat.gob.mx) but I have searched the site without success. 

Last time I left Mexico (February of this year), when I turned in my FMM, they wouldn't take it without seeing the receipt of payment. That time I had paid upon entry at the same border crossing so I had the receipt to show them. If I don't pay for this FMM, then I can't turn it in because I'll have no receipt. Maybe I just don't turn it in and hope they still don't track it well and they'll just give me a new one when I return?

Am I the only person here that has had this happen, where they won't take money at the border for the FMM? The banks do seem to be aware of the situation, so I don't think it was baloney they fed me at the crossing.

Anyone know how I can pay? We are leaving for the US in a week and I'd prefer to stay legit but...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

After waiting 30 minutes in an online chat with SAT, I was sent the following instructions. Fortunately, my Spanish is good but what would someone do that didn't speak much Spanish?
All this just to pay for an FMM? And I still have to go back to a bank to pay!

14:56 Deberá ingresar a la página Servicio de Administración Tributaria, después ingrese a información y servicios que se ubica en la barra color gris.
14:56 Posteriormente en el menú que se despliega selecciona software.
Del lado derecho elija software y formas fiscales.
14:56 Una vez ahí de clic en formas y formatos fiscales.
Posteriormente en hojas de ayuda (deberá descender un poco para encontrar esta opción).
14:56 Por último en e5cinco Pago electrónico de derechos, productos y aprovechamientos (para un pago) aquí podrá descargar el formato.
14:56 Realizar el llenado del formato.
14:56 Posteriormente acude a alguna institución bancaria autorizada por el SAT a realizar el pago.
14:56 Para obtener el catálogo de claves, el procedimiento es el siguiente:
14:56 Primeramente ingresamos a la página del SAT, Servicio de Administración Tributaria.
14:56 Después ubicamos la barra color gris de la parte superior en y seleccionamos Oficina Virtual.
14:56 Ahora damos un clic en el centro de la página del SAT, donde dice persona física o persona moral.
14:56 Después ubicamos 4 carpetas y nos ubicamos en la 3 era carpeta que dice “Servicios” y seleccionamos la penúltima opción que dice “pago electrónico e5cinco”.
14:56 Ahora elegimos Hojas de Ayuda del SAT para el pago de DPA.
Posteriormente elija Trámites y servicios.
Y se desplegarán las claves.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Back under the FMT days if you crossed other than airline, you had to take the FMT to a bank and pay. You then received a form that you turned in with the FMT. With the FMM, they started taking payment at Banjercito so got the form and then back to immigration. Now I haven't crossed at Columbia since this change and switched to no inmigrante in January but I crossed at Nuevo Laredo 7 June with person that completed FMM and she paid there rather than having to go to the bank. All I can think of is that maybe some crossings don't have banjercito or they have different hours than immigration and that banks are the fallback.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

At the border in Nuevo Laredo you need to go to the building for the car permits. They have the forms and they take the payments there also. The place is called Control de Internacion Temporal de Vehiculos. The building is below the bridge on the west side. Banjercito is inside the same building so everything is taken care of there. FMM is taken care of at area 1 as soon as you enter the building and payment is made at area 4. Vehicle permits are completed in area 4.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conklinwh, I crossed at Colombia a few times back in the FMT era and they always took my FMT money at the Banjercito there -- the same location where one takes care of the car permit. They do have a Banjercito window to handle car permits so I'm not sure why they wouldn't take my money. They always had in the past and we arrived at 1:00 pm so everything was open. Odd.

cscscs007, thanks, I may consider crossing at Nuevo Laredo next time instead of Colombia since paying for the FMM in the interior is such a pain. Colombia has always taken FMM/FMT payments in the past, so I was surprised last March when I entered there and they refused my money -- but yet took the car permit payment. It basically works the same at Colombia as you describe at NL and you take care of the car permit and FMM in the same building at the Banjercito window. Why they stopped taking payments is a mystery.

In any case, my current dilemna remains unsolved as I really should pay for it and no one will take my money. I followed the instructions I posted previously and have printed the forms but they are asking for my IFE and CURP, neither of which I have since I am here on an FMM. The form also asks for two codes to indicate what I'm paying for but the code sheet I downloaded from SAT has no code for paying for an FMM. I'm going to take it all to the bank and hope someone there can tell me what info they really need to take my blooming 22 bucks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can solve your problem by going to your nearest INM office. They'll be able to answer your questions, provide a payment form and send you to the nearest bank to pay. Then you will be in compliance.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks RVGRINGO. I'll try at the bank today with the forms I downloaded and, if that fails, I'll seek out the nearest INM office.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, finally resolved but only after 4 days and countless hours of speaking to people who really didn't know but pretended they did.

The suggestion of RVGRINGO is a good one if you live somewhere near an INM office. However, for me it's an hour and a half drive to the nearest office and I wanted to avoid that if at all possible.

I finally got in touch with an INM officer via email and he, of course, told me to drive to the nearest office. I told him that was not possible and, after stalling a while, he finally faxed me the document with the all important clave and cadena pre-filled out.

I took it to the bank and they accepted it and took my 262 pesos and I have my receipt.

I have attached a pdf of the document in case anyone else ever finds themselves in this same predicament. With this document, it's just a trip to any bank.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Question*



circle110 said:


> OK, finally resolved but only after 4 days and countless hours of speaking to people who really didn't know but pretended they did.
> 
> The suggestion of RVGRINGO is a good one if you live somewhere near an INM office. However, for me it's an hour and a half drive to the nearest office and I wanted to avoid that if at all possible.
> 
> ...


Why didn't the immigration officer at the border crossing issuing you a FMM give you this controlled document himself to save you all this trouble?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> Why didn't the immigration officer at the border crossing issuing you a FMM give you this controlled document himself to save you all this trouble?


AlanMexicali, I have asked myself that question a hundred times in the last four days!

She told me all I would need is the FMM and $262 pesos "en cualquier banco"... in any bank. Not quite true.

Since this forum shows up very well in the search engines I'm hoping that by posting the form I may help some other poor soul who gets stuck in the same boat. (Except by then Mexico will probably have changed the rules and have a different form!)


----------

